# Dual purpose Multiple Hot Dog Holder



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`










`


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Call me a *******, but that's not a bad idea!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just remember to use it for hotdogs *before* you use it to rake up the leaves in the back yard, where the dog poop is. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Would work great to rake up all the beer cans after the BBQ :\Ou:


----------

